# Bio-Wheel



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey everyone I got a question. I got a filter system that hangs of the back of my tank its the marine 90gallon filter with dual biowheels and one of the biowheels is not turning like it is supposed to.

It kind of turns slowely and then stops and turns again. The other biowheel is rotating perfect.

How often or even at all are you supposed to change a biowheel?

If Im not supposed to change the wheel what do i do to fix the wheel?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can replace one biowheel at a time, but try to avoid it if you can. The first thing to try is clean to where the axle sits. hard water can build up and slow it. The other thing is to clean the cartridges. If one is half-clogged, the water will flow through the other and spin the wheel on that side faster. As long as the wheel turns enough to stay wet, it is doing some good.


----------



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

i recently purchased a emperor 400 and it says that the bio wheels are supost to begin to spin irreguarly as it starts to get bacteria on it. it also suggests not to replace the wheels at all unless somthing has dammaged it because this will remove alot of the bacteria that has been built up. i dont know if this is the same with all bio wheels but that is what mine recremended hope this helps 

also if yours is like mine...you can adjust the flow of the water that spins the wheels...you can try to reposition these to help the wheel spin at a more constant rate


----------



## muffineatsfish (Jan 25, 2009)

this is kinda on topic, i thought it didnt matter if you have a lot of bacteria in the filters, because most of it is on the gravel.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

bacteria is everywhere, gravel is focused on because it has such a huge surface area but because filters concentrate waste they have a lot of nitrogen compounds for the bacteria to eat so there is also a large amount of bacteria in the filter.

Bacteria is also on decor, glass surface, and even suspended in water(this being the least concentrated as it settles)


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

btw, this thread is a few months old. If you want to ask a question feel free to get a new thread going


----------

